# Need Advice about cat spraying



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have next door neighbors who are irresponsible pet owners. Their dog runs loose and is our yard most of the day and has also been sneaking in our garage door (we leave it up just a little for our cat). Anyway, the worst problem is their cats who have not been neutered spraying around our house and in our garage (even on our windshield!) uke: This has been happening to the neighbor on the other side of me, too. A few years ago it happened to the neighbors across the street and they offered to pay to have their cat neutered and they declined!! Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. BTW, this just started happening in the last two or three months.

Kathie


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

We have a "crazy cat lady" with MANY cats that are allowed to roam. I have also offered to pay for spay/neuters, but she declined me as well. I have spoken to several vets and they recommend citrus. You can purchase citrus oil to spray around the yard, garage, foundation, or wherever you are having the problem. I was told to cut up bits of citrus to sprinkle around as well.

The problem I had with sprinkling lemons and limes around the yard is the dogs eating it. Is there a product for that??? It really is a vicious cycle that never seems to end. One of her cats got in our crawl space under our house and sprayed all over. The stench was unbearable for quite some time. Thank goodness that is over!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no...that is terrible. My understanding is even neutering at this point wouldn't work. So I think you have to look at alternatives like above. 
Have you called your local animal control to see if they can do anything? If it is disturbing your quality of life, they may be able to force them to have the cat contained. There are large cat enclosures. That would be what I would do.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

sounds like my neighbors....I never could figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have that problem with cats roaming too. I know we have a leash law here that applies to dogs and cats. The problem is trying to catch the cat and contain it until Animal Control comes to pick it up. One of my friends lets her cat roam and I've mentioned it several times but I don't know what else to say without causing a problem. I wish our homeowners association would do something about dogs and cats, and owners not cleaning up after animals.

When we bought our house the owner told me we got a free cat!!! I told him we couldn't have it as my kids had allergies and asthma and he just laughed. Guess what? We got here and there was the cat! Every time we opened a door the cat would try to get inside. We had to fill a spray bottle with water and keep it at the doors to spray the cat so he would leave. A neighbor finally took it. The people moved to AZ, can you believe they left a pet behind???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice - I will definitely get some citrus oil and try that. Too bad I didn't know about this sooner - we just sectioned about three bags of grapefruit recently and had lots of peel....LOL 

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie, have you called animal control to report the problem? Sometimes they will call or visit the owners to tell them they have to keep their animals up. If not, I would probably try to catch the cat and call animal control to come pick it up. People with pets should be responsible and respect neighbors.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't think we even have an animal control here. When we found a mother dog with babies one time we called the Sheriff's dept. and they came and got them because they thought they could find a home for them (they were lab mixes) but we don't have anything formal here in our tiny town.

These neighbors are the type that would do anything to help you - they are just not responsible pet owners. I think she grew up in the country and had animals that ran all over and that is what they do now. I hate to offend them BUT they really are offending me!

Kathie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure where in Georgia you are, but I do know that parts of Georgia have a sterile feral program. You could try directory assistance and see if they have a number for the program. They may be able to help you. Now having said that, we had that problem when we moved here. Some neighborhood cats would spray in one of the planters on the side of the house. I sprinkled ground black pepper in the planter. I reapplied it after each rain. It took a couple of months but the cats finally got the hint and moved on to spray somewhere else. Good luck!


----------

